# BN pleco



## HannahJo93 (May 14, 2020)

Pistachio, my female BN pleco has been showing off her camoflauge lately. How cute is she!? She has such a puppy dog face- so adorable.


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Gorgeous! My sister had a pleco years ago but I've never had one ❤ pretty stinkin' cute.


----------



## HannahJo93 (May 14, 2020)

Thanks! I love plecos- especially BNs! I love a good moustache- I'll have to get a good pic of my male- he has the BEST moustache


----------



## haleyscometfo20 (1 mo ago)

HannahJo93 said:


> Pistachio, my female BN pleco has been showing off her camoflauge lately. How cute is she!? She has such a puppy dog face- so adorable.
> re their colors supposed to look like that mine looks just like that I thought he was sick


----------

